# Need some help making a DXF file



## JeepsAndGuns (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure if anyone here can help, or is this would even be the right place to ask. 
But heres the deal. I have some steel plate I am needing cut out. I need them cut pretty precise, but not space shuttle precise. Laser cut would work nicely. I have drawn out/designed the plates using googles program called sketchup. I have them exactly how they need to be and have found a place about a hour away that can laser cut them for me. However they can not use sketchup files with their program. They said they need a DXF file. I downloaded a add on for sketchup that is supposed to convert it to DXF file. However they said it did not convert correctly and is all jumbled up and not useable. 
So I am at a point where I have my parts perfectly designed, but can not have them made because of software problems. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2014)

There are a few choices here.

Download CamBam and see if it will translate your DXF file.  Then you can export it from CamBam as a DXF, then the vendor should be able to read it.

There are a few DXF viewers available for download, most of these will allow you the re-save.  The one from AutoDesk normally works pretty well, allows you to save in different versions.

If you like, you can email your DXF to me and I'll see if I can read it, or send your drawing and I'll see what I can do with it.  If it's reasonably simple, I would just redraw it for you in AutoCad.


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Jul 4, 2014)

They are reasonably simple. At least I think they are. They were pretty simple to draw out. But sketchup is pretty easy to use. I am not sure about other cad programs.
I downloaded a free program called edrawings that lets me view DXF files, and I can load them and see them, but its like the drawing is inside a black box. I'm not sure if thats whats messing it up or not.

I will post up some pics I took showing the plates. There are two different plates. One plate is actually two peices. Its made to slide over a round tube thats a hair under 4.5 inches and set on a flange on it thats 6.5 inches. It then has two small spacers that will bolts to it. First two pics are of it bare and the peices seperate. The next few are pictures of what it would look like finished, and it has some extra lines, that I used simply to design and measure everything out. But the first two are what it would end up looking like when cut out. 













- - - Updated - - -

Heres a couple of pictures with measurements. When I drew these I didnt put the holes all the way through both plates, but it needs to be in both, on both sides, just like above. I left them out so I could show measurements better.








And last but not least is one that is very simple.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 4, 2014)

That's a very simple part.  You might want to see if your program will export as .igs/.iges, .stl or .stp files and see if the fab shop will accept any of those. 


Ray


----------



## design62 (Jul 4, 2014)

JeepsAndGuns said:


> Not sure if anyone here can help, or is this would even be the right place to ask.
> But heres the deal. I have some steel plate I am needing cut out. I need them cut pretty precise, but not space shuttle precise. Laser cut would work nicely. I have drawn out/designed the plates using googles program called sketchup. I have them exactly how they need to be and have found a place about a hour away that can laser cut them for me. However they can not use sketchup files with their program. They said they need a DXF file. I downloaded a add on for sketchup that is supposed to convert it to DXF file. However they said it did not convert correctly and is all jumbled up and not useable.
> So I am at a point where I have my parts perfectly designed, but can not have them made because of software problems. Does anyone have any suggestions?



I can take what you have and make a .dxf file if this would help you. Send me a email and I will take care of this for you. Larry


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 4, 2014)

I see what the problem is.  You are sending a 3-D DXF file to the laser cutter, they want a 2-D DXF file.  I don't think Sketchup will export a 2-D dxf.  They might be able to handle a different format and convert it.

The offer is still open, I'll provide a AutoCad DXF for you if you like.

EDIT:

There are 2 dimensions missing to be able to draw these.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 4, 2014)

The free drawing program Inkscape - http://www.inkscape.org - exports natively to DXF R13 plotter cutter format, and import almost everything (it has even a feature to convert photos into paths).
Generally I use it to make PDFs, but for the price ($0,00) it worths a test.
There is even an extension to export directly to 2D G-code (which of course I can't test).


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Jul 4, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I see what the problem is.  You are sending a 3-D DXF file to the laser cutter, they want a 2-D DXF file.  I don't think Sketchup will export a 2-D dxf.  They might be able to handle a different format and convert it.
> 
> The offer is still open, I'll provide a AutoCad DXF for you if you like.
> 
> ...



Whoops, forgot about those. The first picture is 11 inches. 
The 2nd one is 1.5 inches

And yes, if your willing, I would greatly appreciate the offer to make the files. I will PM you with my email.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 22, 2015)

I know this is kind of late but it might be helpful to others.
Sketchup 2013 will export a 2D DXF file by going to Export>2D Graphic>and selecting AutoCAD DXF file from the drop down menu for file types. It has to be a 2D file though.


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Feb 22, 2015)

I did end up getting the files I needed and the got the plates laser cut. I already have one of the projects done. It was fun and definitely took some good measuring and mocking things up. But the end goal was well worth it.
If anyone cares, see here for a writeup: http://www.ifsja.org/forums/vb/showthread.php?t=173665


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 23, 2015)

I checked out your thread. nice work Jeepsandguns
Steve


----------

